# Happy poodle photos



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree, they always look so happy!!


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Penny was super-happy yesterday on her 6 month birthday.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Gabriella is a happy poodle, too!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you say happy or goofy?









Mr. Max


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Her Happiness is my happiness.................:love2:


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd say happy AND goofy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*My First Nomination is Dude*

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...iggest-baddest-dog-pin-out-there-img_3906.jpg

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Happy Jumping for Joy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Peppersb,

Aaaaaawwwww My heart just melted!!!
I feel so honored that my babies were nominated since my goal is to provide them with the best life possible!! It makes me really happy to hear from u that my babies seem happy to u too 
Thank u so much!
Here is another happy shot of each
Apollo:







Lou:











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*My Other First Nomination is Remington*

I love the photo of Remington with a huge grin on his face in *"Fresh From the Farm" * 02-05-2013 08:14 AM Thread by sweetheartsrodeo. 

I tried three different ways to "copy" this photo---can someone please help? 
Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My vote goes to Molly! Her smile always makes me smile! She is adorable and she has a wonderful momma (MollyMuima) that treats her like the princess she is! ;-) 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Even her name says she's happy!!*

I nominate Halona!!! 

A rescued poodle is a happy poodle. 

A shy, frightened poodle with a patient loving owner who teaches her to not just enjoy but EXPECT adoration - is a Happy Poodle. 

A poodle who gets to spend 24/7 with her person AND wear hot pink feathers in her ears!!! I mean really, does it get any happier than that?! :elephant:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> I love the photo of Remington with a huge grin on his face in *"Fresh From the Farm" * 02-05-2013 08:14 AM Thread by sweetheartsrodeo.
> 
> I tried three different ways to "copy" this photo---can someone please help?
> Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle


Here's the photo of Remington. (I used the Snipping Tool to make a copy of the photo, saved it, then uploaded it. Snipping Tool comes with Windows Vista and Windows 7 and maybe Windows 8.) Great photo!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I will play, here are some photos of my girls, but my vote goes to Molly.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still voting for Lou and Apollo and delighted to see that their happy smiling picture has returned to its rightful place in Lou's signature. Love all of the other photos too. Lots of "winning" dogs here!

I thought I'd add a few happy photos of my own dogs.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...iggest-baddest-dog-pin-out-there-img_3906.jpg
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


Love this! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly says THANK YOU EVERYBODY!!!

AND........She says she just can't make up her mind on who to nominate cuz she is CRUSHIN' on the boys like a silly teenage girl.......so far she thinks all these guys should be on her list;
Remington
Chagall
Beau
Sunny
Dude

She said those are the guys that could sniff her #%& anyday!!!! LOL!

P.S. She said she would include Apollo, but she doesn't want Lou to get mad at her!!!!!! Hehehe!!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's happy Hibbert!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy, happy boys! Chagall and Finnegan, with another fine pair! :happy:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> I'm still voting for Lou and Apollo and delighted to see that their happy smiling picture has returned to its rightful place in Lou's signature. Love all of the other photos too. Lots of "winning" dogs here!
> 
> I thought I'd add a few happy photos of my own dogs.


Thanks!! I dont know what happened that my signature picture changed... I didnt do it, LOL So I put Lou and Apollo's picture back on there 

I LOVE your photos! The one with the poodle laying on the floor feeling victorious surrounded by an unidentifiable destroyed toy... My favorite!!!!!! Hehehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> (...)
> She said those are the guys that could sniff her #%& anyday!!!! LOL!
> 
> P.S. She said she would include Apollo, but she doesn't want Lou to get mad at her!!!!!! Hehehe!!!


Lou is not mad at all
*she is totally cool with it * LOL, 
they are siblings not bf and gf hehehehe She acts like a big bossy sister even though they are the exact same age LOL

Ps. That's a great list of happy poodles ya got there!! :-D




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Latte 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I know I've posted this one before, but here's a happy Sugarfoot.










--Q


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> I LOVE your photos! The one with the poodle laying on the floor feeling victorious surrounded by an unidentifiable destroyed toy... My favorite!!!!!! Hehehe


Thanks! That's my boy Bob. Photo taken in 2005 shortly after he came to live with me at the age of 4 1/2. He is almost 13 now. Funny boy.


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

There are lots of Happy poodles here! Here's some happy pictures of Rita. 




































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

These are some beautiful poodles folks! I LOVE seeing all the smiles and twinkles in their eyes! This post totally made my day!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Not only were Chagall and Finnegan happy at that other pair....their Moms enjoyed it as well! I took extra "takes" of that shot - you know I wanted to make sure I captured the moment just right!!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I love, _love_, LOVE, seeing all the happy poodle faces ! Here are a few of Rain's happy/silly happy faces :

I'll never forget the mischievous, happy look when she first succeeded in stealing Lucky's coconut :



















She's always happy when she can get someone to play "chase" :



















... and chasing :










... or just running :










Sometimes she's happy just to lay in the shade :










And then, sometimes, just ... indescribably happy, silly :


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love this thread!!! But people are forgetting to nominate and vote! 
I have already voted for Molly ( pf name MollyMuima)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou said:


> I love this thread!!! But people are forgetting to nominate and vote!
> I have already voted for Molly ( pf name MollyMuima)
> 
> 
> ...


Rules rule : "Every happy poodle is a WINNER!"

Love them all ! Thanks peppersb !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Rules rule : "Every happy poodle is a WINNER!"
> 
> Love them all ! Thanks peppersb !


I just thought it was fun to vote hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Rules rule : "Every happy poodle is a WINNER!"
> 
> Love them all ! Thanks peppersb !



And there are PRIZES! Yes, _PRIZES!_

:five: :dance2: :dance2: :beerclank: :cheers2: :dance2: :dance2: :five:

Every happy poodle is a WINNER!

And the owner of each of the winners gets (you guessed it) ....

_A HAPPY POODLE!!!_.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> I just thought it was fun to vote hehehe


Yeah. Actually I thought that would be fun too. I started trying to count up how many votes everyone got. But it got complicated to figure out how to count. I mean does a "thanks" count as a vote? Or a nice comment about a photo? Or do you have to say "I vote for..." or "I nominate..." But as you said, people are forgetting to nominate and vote.

So Penny wins the award for the most "thanks" votes at the end of any single post. Congratulations Penny--a relative newcomer who managed to win the "thanks" vote with a happy 6-month old spoo!

If anyone want to count the votes in some other way, feel free to declare another winner. I like having winners. Lots of them. 

Thanks for all the great photos everyone.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I thanked everyone that contributed to the thread LOL 
So I think people should say "I vote for.........." And they can't vote for their own poodles hahaha 
What do ya think about it?
Hope lots more people post pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> I thanked everyone that contributed to the thread LOL
> So I think people should say "I vote for.........." And they can't vote for their own poodles hahaha
> What do ya think about it?
> Hope lots more people post pictures!!!


I think that would be fun! I already voted for the Lou/Apollo photo that started this thread. But I have to say, you've got lots of happy competition! So even though I think that one of Lou/Apollo is AMAZING, it is not an easy choice! Love that one of Molly smiling.

So let's get some more votes and some more pictures!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This is my current happy favorites of Jazzy
















And Bonnie

















Echo, the whippet, always has a poker face.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> I think that would be fun! I already voted for the Lou/Apollo photo that started this thread. But I have to say, you've got lots of happy competition! So even though I think that one of Lou/Apollo is AMAZING, it is not an easy choice! Love that one of Molly smiling.
> 
> So let's get some more votes and some more pictures!


HHahahahHa you wanna take it back?
Its true there are some really happy poodles aren't there? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I nominate Beau!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

I vote for Rain. Those pictures had me rolling. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> HHahahahHa you wanna take it back?
> Its true there are some really happy poodles aren't there?


No I do not want to take it back! That photo of Lou and Apollo on the couch is what inspired this thread! I just love it. It makes me happy to look at it. There are other photos with bigger smiles--the excited "are we going for a walk?" kind of smile. I really love those photos too. But the thing I love about your Lou/Apollo photo is that they have such a deep contented look--a look that lets you know that life is good, very good. It is not about what is happening right now. It is about that kind of happiness that hangs around all day, even if you are not doing much of anything. Life is good.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> No I do not want to take it back! That photo of Lou and Apollo on the couch is what inspired this thread! I just love it. It makes me happy to look at it. There are other photos with bigger smiles--the excited "are we going for a walk?" kind of smile. I really love those photos too. But the thing I love about your Lou/Apollo photo is that they have such a deep contented look--a look that lets you know that life is good, very good. It is not about what is happening right now. It is about that kind of happiness that hangs around all day, even if you are not doing much of anything. Life is good.


Thank u dear  I loved what u said! And I think that is how I understood this thread too, the contented look in a poodles eyes and that true peaceful smile. It is just a wonderful thing to see!
I love this thread and I love to know how much we all love our poodles and how it reflects on how they look and act. It's fun to see them all
Love all the pictures!! Hope they keep 'em coming!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Lou said:


> I love this thread!!! But people are forgetting to nominate and vote!
> I have already voted for Molly ( pf name MollyMuima)
> 
> 
> ...


nu2poodles, your photos are incredible! You caught it at just the right moment. Hilarious too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They are all so happy looking. What expressions and real smiles I see! Love your dogs!!!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy is almost always smiling.





































Is it just a poodle thing? She's my first dog that I've ever had who just really just smiles.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Danno Does the Drive Thru*

I swear he smiles frequently, it's just the camera scares the daylights out of him. So we have to be sneaky if we want to get a happy shot. Here's Danno at one of his favorite places: the Chick-Fil-A drive thru right next to the store where we are doing his grooming desensitization training. He looooves his cup of ice water. Weirdo.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Calder and his cousin Jimmy smiling together 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

*Elsa happy as can be*

Elsa is always happy. Especially when she's out running around, chasing her ball.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain is content, sunning herself in the cool breeze on the bow of _her_ boat, "Rain Dog's Cat" :


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton happy after his first professional groom! He had a great time


----------



## LizGlitz (May 21, 2013)

My Boys Jericho (silver), and Zion (red), happy after play time!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain is content, sunning herself in the cool breeze on the bow of _her_ boat, "Rain Dog's Cat" :


She is stunning! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What great photos! Love them ALL!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy Cash...








And not so happy Ryker


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Happy, happy boys! Chagall and Finnegan, with another fine pair! :happy:


Oh, can I steel this picture for czech poodle FB group? It's wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Zmyjka said:


> Oh, can I steel this picture for czech poodle FB group? It's wonderful!


Oh _yes_, those boys are all too good to _not_ to share!  

The photo was taken by Finnegan's owner, *cavon*, when we took our poodles to New York City. She is happy for you to use it. Here are two with her copyright for you to use as you wish. It was so _very nice _of you to ask!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh _yes_, those boys are all too good to _not_ to share!
> 
> The photo was taken by Finnegan's owner, *cavon*, when we took our poodles to New York City. She is happy for you to use it. Here are two with her copyright for you to use as you wish. It was so _very nice _of you to ask!!




The top picture of Chagall and the model looking at each other is fantastic. I bet Chagall is thinking, you are pretty, but not as pretty as I am  I just love looking at Chagall!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> The top picture of Chagall and the model looking at each other is fantastic. I bet Chagall is thinking, you are pretty, but not as pretty as I am  I just love looking at Chagall!


And I just_ love_ reading posts like _yours_!  THANK YOU, you made my day! :kiss:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer with big brother Huck. He was so happy that they were wrestling in the doggy pool 5 minutes after I had just spent 40 mins brushing him out lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

My sister wanted a ride to the mall, so I figured what the heck, might as well bring Beau and we can walk around too. I'm glad I did because he was sooo happy and excited! He was tugging at the end of the leash the whole time; I'm sure if I would have started jogging he would have zoomed along with me! 

I grabbed some pics when we were done walking, waiting for my sis to meet us.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Great Pictures!! Beautiful Happy Poodles. Is there anything better? Nope!! I will have to download more recent pictures of Bentley. He is going to his groomer the 17, so after that


----------

